# Savage 10 Predator 22-250 Rem Max 1 Camo



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to selling this rifle, but we are expecting a child in February and then heading off to medical school in the fall. This rifle has been an absolute blast. I purchased it about 18 months ago from Sportsmans Warehouse. Less than 200 rounds fired. Semi-heavy barrel with a 1:12 twist. This rifle shoots the 60 gr V-max very well over a load of Varget. 55 grainers all seem to shoot well also. 

The rifle has the Accustock and Accutrigger. Max 1 camo stock. Also comes with Weaver bases and rings. I'll throw in Hornady Dies and a RCBS neck sizing die, along with 80 or more pieces of 1x and 2x fired brass.This is a great rifle for coyotes and any varmints. 

Asking $675 for everything.

Contact Rob @ 208 680 5531 or send a PM.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - Too lazy to make another post for the rifle. Still for sale. And I will drop the price to $650 for everything for a forum member. We are moving to Philadelphia in 6 weeks so I need to sell to help cover moving expenses.


----------

